# Somebody Deserves A Lot Of Credit



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

But the shy bastage went anonymous on me. I will find you...










... to thank you.

Anybody know Jimmy Rodriguez?


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i went to go smell my computer screen.... technology really needs to get with the smell o vision. its purdy


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

woah


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

What tha... Who tha....Where tha.....DAMN !!! mg:


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

It comes back around..........Beautiful. -Jamie


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

J Daly said:


> It comes back around..........Beautiful. -Jamie


It certainly does, karma at its finest!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

OOOOWEEEE!!! You definitely deserve it. Get the nubber ready.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That's an EPIC bomb! Well done Mr. Rodriguez :tu


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

YES!! 

Mr. Rodriguez, sir, my hat's off to you, sir. It's about time someone did some real damage to this guy.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> That's an EPIC bomb! Well done Mr. Rodriguez :tu


Mr?

looks like he has a PhD in bombing to me.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Now that's a bomb.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy Crap! That truly is a bomb of epic proportions! Great job Dr Rodriguez! And Jim, it serves you right! You truly are a great BOTL! 

Enjoy those sticks, I know I'm enjoying just looking at them!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

WOW! That was one hell of a bomb!!!:usa2:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

That is so beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes. I know you'll enjoy them Jim.

Krishna


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh boy,,,you got nuclear'd and no mailbox could really sustain that kind of attack. What did you do to piss Mr. Rodriquez off like that?


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow... incredible!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

With all the pain you have been tossing around, you got what you deserved Jim----------ROLMAO---well deserved bud......


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

That's on a whole different level of retaliation. Congrats! That's one hell of a package to open up.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

For the love of all that is good...sorry, I had to move to my computer after drooling on my phone while looking at that bomb!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow just wow!

Very nice work there.


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, that is one epic bomb!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Jenady said:


> But the shy bastage went anonymous on me. I will find you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fyi eljimmy (as he is known here) had this on the WTS thread. I did buy one and it got to me yesterday in great shape. Glad you got yours as a bomb!:usa2:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

What a hit. Very nicely put together. Enjoy the pain sir


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome. Congratulations Jim! Now do your worst to find the anonymous Jimmy.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow ... that really is one stogtastic hit!!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Congratulations Jim! Now do your worst to find the anonymous Jimmy.


That would be eljimmy and I do have his address. :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Jim the A in box is so big why don't you save it and i have a few so we can smoke on together next time we are! should like it's big enough for a long bull session.


In other news you get reamed, still rubbing the ol asshole or has it healed yet, Nice bomb anoun guy!! WTG


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Jim the A in box is so big why don't you save it and i have a few so we can smoke on together next time we are! should like it's big enough for a long bull session.
> 
> In other news you get reamed, still rubbing the ol asshole or has it healed yet, Nice bomb anoun guy!! WTG


What a great idea Dave. It is a deal.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

He must've been a part of the Manhattan Project because that is a nuke!

Well deserved brother.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The hits seem to be coming with greater velocity than before. I've hit a couple pretty hard, but ouch. I got nothing for that.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Woo-wee! That's a monster hit! Big props go to "Anon".


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Well done, anon!!
A sneak attack, and you don't know which way it came from!! 
Classic! 
Nice to see someone dump on you. Enjoy!


----------

